

Reverse Engineering Chipotle's Tomatillo-Red (Spicy) Salsa - wyclif
http://www.mcafee.cc/Bin/Chipotle.html

======
chronomex
I'm surprised that none of the recipes you found online used the ingredients
that Chipotle says they use. Could they have simply not noticed that Chipotle
publishes an ingredients list?

